# My Attempt at a full skeleton Corpsing



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

We are leaving on vacation and I am running out of time, Since I received my order of Slime Blood (wait until you see the image of this, unreal!) and RD-407latex from Monster makers today,and after seeing ghostess' post on corpsing, I had to try it, thanks for the incentive! 
The Skeletons are still drying, I have yet to stain them and add hair, but all in all I think they aren't too bad.
These are different shots of the two Skeletons in progress, followed by the slime blood, this stuff is unreal, it has the texture of a loose slime, the more you handle it the thicker and more stringy it gets, if anyone has seen or watches the show "True Blood" it acts identical to the pile of mess left when one of the vampires is killed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't let any kids get into that slime blood. It looks as if it would be WAY too much fun to play with.

You got a great start on your corpsing. Are you going to pull an all-nighter to finish them before going on vacation?


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Roxy, you know it! As soon as they are done drying, its time to stain them... do you think our house guests will be spooked when they walk down into the basement and see two corpses hanging out....lmao!
That blood is addictive, my wife made me put it away...lol...she thinks I went overboard this time...LMAO!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great start on the corpsing! Will have to check out that slime blood, looks like fun stuff


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They're looking good, I'm sure they'll look even better once they're stained.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW they are going to REALLY Creepy!!! I can't wait to see them done. MUST drink Blood!!!! Must drink more blood!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

eewwww. gross but awesome!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

They great so far bohica, those are gonna be gruesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job on the corpsing. Not sure about the eyes though. I would give them a coat of elmers glue to give them that glazed dead look, but that just me. Looking forward to seeing the stained work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I wanna play with the blood!!!!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Bone Dancer, I agree on the eyes, I had forgotten that I put them in, it was kinda like a gag, I wanted my wife to see it looking at her this morning as she went in the basement...lol
Thanks for all the kind words folks!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

ok, here are pics of my first pass, I still need to do touch ups, but time is now dedicated to packing bags for tomorrows vacation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look great, Bo.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Fantastic. Have a good vacay.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks great and rotten!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those came out really nice Bo. Nice job!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mmmm tasty.. they look great


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep, that methyl cellulose makes a great slimy blood. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------

